# Retrofit Traffic sign display BMW F10



## ingmv (Jun 7, 2012)

Hello,

did anyone retrofit (activate) the traffic sign display (not the Speed Limit)?

Is this possible ?

Regards


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ingmv said:


> Hello,
> 
> did anyone retrofit (activate) the traffic sign display (not the Speed Limit)?
> 
> ...


What exactly is this?


----------



## ingmv (Jun 7, 2012)

Hello,

please look at the attachment. 
Left is the Speed Limit and right is the traffic sign.
The Speed Limit (left) i already have it.
I want retrofit the traffic sign. (right picture)

Sorry for my bad english ...

regards


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ingmv said:


> Hello,
> 
> please look at the attachment.
> Left is the Speed Limit and right is the traffic sign.
> ...


I don't know. I thought both were part of the same SLI System. Do you know if the traffic sign is part of some other option your car was not ordered with, like Enhanced SLI or something?


----------



## ingmv (Jun 7, 2012)

No, this ad is no additional or special equipment better.
This advert has been expanded since the production in the fall (2012).
I guess you can somehow activate this ad?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ingmv said:


> No, this ad is no additional or special equipment better.
> This advert has been expanded since the production in the fall (2012).
> I guess you can somehow activate this ad?


It seems likely, but I just don't know enough about it. It would help to hear from someone who has it working on their car, so we can see what their configuration is. Hopefully someone with it will chime in here.


----------



## ingmv (Jun 7, 2012)

Maybe we'll find out.
Thanks for your help for the time being

Regards

Markus


----------



## kon (Jan 6, 2013)

It should be part of speed limit display... saw it working on a (manufactured) Dec 2011 car in Germany


----------



## ingmv (Jun 7, 2012)

Yes exactly, it is a part of speed limit display.


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Shouldn't it be part of KAFAS? not sure what it is called now.

Shawn,

Remember when we were playing with the kafas, long back one of the settings popped two icons (We didn't know what it was at that time).. no data was shown in those icons though(just dashes -- -- ) may be its the same thing ??


----------



## ingmv (Jun 7, 2012)

@ Dream Car

Hey that`s very interesting. 
Where these settings are found?

Regards


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

ingmv said:


> @ Dream Car
> 
> Hey that`s very interesting.
> Where these settings are found?
> ...


Its been a long time since I did a R&D on speed limit info.

and I don't have my car anymore (it was totaled) so I don't remember the settings on top my head.

but you can find them in KAFAS module

but do you have driver assistance package to start with? does your car show speed limits now?

I hope this damn thing comes available in 2014 models  I don't want go on a hunt again


----------



## ingmv (Jun 7, 2012)

Yes I have the driver assistance package. Yes my car shows the speed limit,
but the traffic signs not.


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

ingmv said:


> Yes I have the driver assistance package. Yes my car shows the speed limit,
> but the traffic signs not.


I have a good feeling that it may be retrofitted then.

you can also read the KAFAS cafd file from your car and send it across so that we may be able to help you out.


----------



## ingmv (Jun 7, 2012)

Ok, i will read out the file tomorrow and post it.

Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

DreamCar said:


> Shouldn't it be part of KAFAS? not sure what it is called now.
> 
> Shawn,
> 
> Remember when we were playing with the kafas, long back one of the settings popped two icons (We didn't know what it was at that time).. no data was shown in those icons though(just dashes -- -- ) may be its the same thing ??


Yes, I remember seeing it when we first started out, but since I don't have KAFAS in my car, I personally never got to play with it.

All of that discussion and settings was moved into this new SLI Thread shortly after we got our own Coding subforum:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=624810&highlight=sli


----------



## ingmv (Jun 7, 2012)

Here are the file of kafas.

Please see attachment.


----------



## kite1 (Oct 20, 2014)

news ? 
I would be interested also ;-)


----------

